# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Perfective and imperfective verbs

## Lena

Looking through the posts  and grammar tips on this and other language sites I’ve noticed that the category of aspect of Russian verbs is often explained on the basis of so called “completeness” of the verbal process. I was greatly amazed at that. I cannot agree that the difference between the two aspectual verbal forms (perfective and imperfective) in Russian can be adequately explained with the help of this notion. I think that the point of view stated below represents the facts.  
Any process of limited duration goes through the following three stages: the beginning, the going-on itself, and the end. A verbal process implying the achievement of either of the limits is expressed by a perfective verb. And on the contrary, a verbal process with no implication of its limit achieved or to be achieved is expressed by an imperfective verb. 
In the oppositions петь – запеть, играть – заиграть, сиять – засиять the first element represents a process in its middle stage, while the second emphasizes its beginning. Such oppositions, however, do not constitute the category of the Russian aspect because they cover not the whole class of verbs but only relatively few of them. For instance, beginning is not expressed by the second element of the following pairs: лететь – залететь, писать – записать, чистить – зачистить.  
Consider now the following oppositions: Он запел – Он запевал, Он подбежал – Он подбегал, Он достал платок – Он доставал платок. In запел emphasis is laid on the beginning, in подбежал on the end, in достал on both, because достал means neither начал доставать nor кончил доставать but represents the verbal process as a whole. The second element of the three pairs represents the process in its middle stage. This is true of the whole class of Russian verbs. Representation of processes with or without any emphasis laid on their limits constitutes, therefore, the grammatical category of aspect of the Russian language. 
Broadly, aspect can be defined as a system of oppositions of different verbal forms referring to different modes of action.

----------


## Seraph

Some more of those beginning, inceptive, start, type perfectives (lots more за- ): 
повезти поплыть потащить 
завыть завести заболеть заговорить закричать зазвонить заиграть закипеть запрыгать задрожать задуть зажечь замахать замотать зашептать

----------


## Lampada

> повезти поплыть потащить

 повезти поплыть потащить - (не)совершенный вид
подвезти подплыть подтащить - тоже совершенный 
ЗЫ.  Исправила свою ошибку

----------


## Seraph

Thanks for the correction!  This is what morphological analyzer says: (св = совершенный ) 
1. Исходная форма: повезти 
Словарная информация: св 7в/в"9", е" ( начать передвигать ) 
Перевод: bean; score; 
Морфологическая характеристика: act. inf. 
2. Исходная форма: повезти 
Словарная информация: св нп 7в/в, безл. ( об удаче ) 
Морфологическая характеристика: act. inf. 
Исходная форма: поплыть 
Словарная информация: св нп 16в/с 
Морфологическая характеристика: act. inf.  
Исходная форма: потащить 
Словарная информация: св 4с 
Морфологическая характеристика: act. inf.

----------


## Lampada

Да, _повезти_  (об удаче) - это другое.  _Ему повезло_ - сов.  
(Не знаю, может, я немножко чувство языка теряю?). 
Он повёз ребёнка в лагерь, уже повёз.  Сов.  _Он поплыл по реке, уже поплыл._ Вроде сов. _Он потащил мешок, уже потащил._  Тоже сов.    *Да, я неправа, не подумала*. 
Сейчас кто-нибудь подтянется, внесёт ясность.

----------


## Seraph

I was carefully trying to get them out of a book, that also talks about the inceptive/beginning character of some perfectives.  But it is so easy for me to make mistakes.  Even пойти can have this starting out sense, right?

----------


## Lampada

> I was carefully trying to get them out of a book, that also talks about the inceptive/beginning character of some perfectives.  But it is so easy for me to make mistakes.  Even пойти can have this starting out sense, right?

 _Они пошли в кино, уже пошли._  - сов.

----------


## Lena

Пошли в кино – акцентируется начало действия: вот они были, и вот их уже нет. Мы не знаем, дошли они или еще идут, но то, что стартовали - это факт. Значит, совершенный. Тем более, что воспользоваться словом 'уже' для проверки действия будущего времени не получится. Уже пойдут? - такой вопрос не имеет смысла. 
А вообще русским гораздо легче определять вид. 
Если глагол отвечает на вопрос что Сделал?, что Сделала?, что Сделает? и т.д., то вид - Совершенный. 
Ориентируйтесь на букву С. Если С - значит С. То есть, если Сделает - значит, Совершенный. И наоборот, если в вопросе С нет, значит вид несовершенный.  
А иностранцам, похоже, надо ориентироваться с помощью префиксов и суффиксов, хотя там все неоднозначно.  
Или такое маленькое правило, которое, правда, полностью вытекает из определения вида английского глагола, приведенного в моем первом посте (совершенный вид - акцент на начале или конце действия, или на том и другом одновременно). Правило такое.  
Английский глагол в dynamic tense передается русским глаголом только несовершенного вида. She was singing = Она пела, а не спела, запела, пропела. 
Но не наоборот, т.е. необязательно английский глагол в static tense передается русским глаголом совершенного вида.  
Обратите внимание, что также необязательно русский глагол несовершенного вида передается английским глаголом в dynamic tense.   
The same rule in English.  
An English verb in a dynamic tense should be translated by a Russian imperfective verb. 
She was singing = Она пела but never Она пела, запела, пропела. 
The opposite is not correct, i.e. it’s not necessarily that an English verb in a static tense should be translated by a Russian perfective verb.  
Mind that it’s also not necessarily that a Russian imperfective verb should be translated by an English verb in a dynamic tense.

----------


## Lampada

Если "уже"  при глаголе в прошедшем времени, тогда глагол сов. вида, разве нет?

----------


## Medved

Lampada нет: Они уже шли в кино, когда случилась гроза.

----------


## Medved

Чем плох пост №1 в этой ветке? По моему правило start->process->stop, где process=imperfective, а start/stop=perfective - работает. Может ему и требуется немного шлифовки, или обкатки на куче примеров, но в целом - лично я ничего против него не имею. Кто думает что это не работает - дайте пример, опровергающий этот принцип. 
Кстати, к Елене заметка - мы, русские, прекрасно говорим и без знания того, что такое совершенный/несовершенный вид, мы прекрасно ориентируемся на какой вопрос что отвечает (делать/сделать), мы прекрасно знаем многие другие вещи. Но вот для англоговорящих - это всё не существует по умолчанию, поэтому следует искать такие средства, от которых *они* могут отталкиваться, не привлекая категории, доступные нам, русским, с детства. Для них их просто не существует. 
P.S. Хотя вы наверное и сами всё это прекрасно понимаете.

----------


## Lena

> Кстати, к Елене заметка - мы, русские, прекрасно говорим и без знания того, что такое совершенный/несовершенный вид, мы прекрасно ориентируемся на какой вопрос что отвечает (делать/сделать), мы прекрасно знаем многие другие вещи. Но вот для англоговорящих - это всё не существует по умолчанию, поэтому следует искать такие средства, от которых *они* могут отталкиваться, не привлекая категории, доступные нам, русским, с детства. Для них их просто не существует. 
> P.S. Хотя вы наверное и сами всё это прекрасно понимаете.

 Понимаю, просто показалось, что возникла необходимость озвучить некоторые школьные знания для ясности. 
А вообще-то я только здесь на форуме реально почувствовала грандиозность задачи, стоящей перед иностранцем, изучающим русский, и оценила масшаб трагедии. ::

----------


## Lena

> поэтому следует искать такие средства, от которых *они* могут отталкиваться, не привлекая категории, доступные нам, русским, с детства. Для них их просто не существует.

 Если эти средства не разработали филологи, то что могу я? Я просто посчитала нужным показать сермяжную идею перфекта/имперфекта и привести вот то маленькое правило-подсказку про dynamic tenses. 
Я подняла этот вопрос только потому, что заметила, что изучающие русский используют завершенность/незавершенность действия в качестве единственного критерия для выбора вида глагола. При этом они либо ошибочно переводят глаголы с акцентом только на начале действия (запел) с помощью имперфекта (т.к. нет завершенности) либо вообще слабо пользуются этой зыбкой категорией, относя имперфекты (он пел песню) к завершенным действиям исходя из соображений типа “Но ведь он же ее наверняка допоет”. 
Да, вы правы, надо действительно понять, а потом обкатать, отшлифовать, набить руку (в смысле ухо) и понимать, какую стадию процесса отражает конкретный глагол. Возможно, что имея это общее понимание предмета, человек будет легче запоминать префиксы и суффиксы глаголов, нанизывая их на понятную логическую основу.

----------


## Medved

> А вообще-то я только здесь на форуме реально почувствовала грандиозность задач

 Боюсь вас расстроить, но дело обстоит гораздо серьёзней. Втянетесь - увидите.
Надо думать в "их" категориях, чтобы иметь возможность хоть немного помочь.

----------


## Medved

На самом деле, полно всяких подводных камней, которые очень трудно объяснить. Один из них, всплыл в соседней ветке - использование слова "есть":
У меня есть москитная сетка.
У меня москитная сетка.
Для нас кажется естественным, что вариант №1 звучит естественно, а также что второй вариант в "нейтральном" контексте не прокатывает, зато прекрасно будет звучать в качестве ответа на вопрос "у кого москитная сетка?". Но им ничего такого не кажется, а просто приходится запоминать титанические объёмы информации чтобы хоть как-то более-менее естественно выражаться, поскольку правила, которые существуют, весьма расплывчаты, либо основаны на той информации, что доступна только нам, русским. И таких случаев - просто прорва. Самые простейшие - разница между "зачем" и "почему", "идти" vs "ходить", как можно менять порядок слов в предложении, а как нельзя, и прочее. Много очень. Но любое правило, которое решает задачу (пусть даже и частично) логического обоснования того или иного феномена с позиции англоговорящего и тех категорий, что сидят *у него* в голове - позволит ему идти к цели познания нашего языка намного эффективнее и зачастую намного сокращает путь, позволяя срезать на поворотах. Естественно, есть проторённые дорожки, типа тех, о которых вы говорили, в плане завершённость/незавершённость. Это лишь *одна из* дорожек, никто не говорит что она самая короткая. 
Найдите новую и мы назовём её Вашим именем *wink*

----------


## Lena

> Боюсь вас расстроить, но дело обстоит гораздо серьёзней. Втянетесь - увидите.
> Надо думать в "их" категориях чтобы иметь возможность хоть немного помочь.

 Вы уже втянулись? Уже думаете их категориями? Уже можете помочь? Поделитесь, если не жалко. 
А потом Киев вызовет Москву на соцсоревнование под девизом "Обучение иностранцев скоростным методом: пятилетку за три года."

----------


## Medved

> Вы уже втянулись? Уже думаете их категориями? Уже можете помочь?

 Уже помогаю, насколько могу.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Не всё так просто с аспектом. Есть много других нюансов. 
1. Где-то уже была похожая тема, и там высказывалось мнение: совершенный вид конкурирует с несовершенным в общефактическом значении прошедшего времени. 
Мы говорим: я уже смотрел этот фильм, я читал этот роман, подразумевая завершённость. Если сводить всё к схеме start-process-top, иностранцу будет не так-то легко сообразить, какую фазу следует выбрать, чтобы выразить данный факт. 
2. Далее, есть различие с точки зрения ожидания слушателя. 
Если вы говорите своему собеседнику "Я позвонил шефу", это предполагает то, что собеседник ожидает, что вы должны были позвонить. Если ожиданий со стороны собеседника нет, и сама информация нова с точки зрения его контекста, говорящий скажет: "Я звонил шефу". Это чем-то напоминает противопоставление темы и ремы. 
3. Особую сложность составляет выбор аспекта у инфинитива. Одни глаголы могут присоединять по смыслу любой инфинитив (совершенный и несовершенный): хочу читать - хочу прочитать, могу говорить - могу сказать, обещал помогать - обещал помочь. Заметим, что здесь потенциально получается аж четыре варианта с разным употреблением:
Я хотел читать. Я хотел прочитать. Я захотел читать. Я захотел прочитать. 
Другие глаголы требуют только одного из видов: устал ждать (но никак не "устал подождать"), научился говорить (но никак не "научился сказать"). 
4. С отрицанием тоже свои нюансы.
Так, "не ошибайся" подразумевает сознательное действие (как и "не читай, не работай, не думай"). А вот "не ошибись" - предупреждение не совершить некоторого непроизвольного, неподконтрольного воле действия: "Смотри не упади", "Ты только не подумай, что ..." (случайно). 
Это я только вспомнил то, что сразу в голову пришло. Не думаю, что это всё  ::  
Да, в целом я не против предложенной схемы. Но она слишком обобщённа. Чтобы она стала полезной для изучающих русский язык, тут ещё поработать надо, конктретизировать её на разные случаи. 
Вот ещё нюанс: однократность - многократность. Как говорят классические учебники, совершенный вид ВСЕГДА выражает завершённое однократное действие, несовершенный - все остальные. Действительно, при переходе к многократности, мы меняем вид глагола:
Я познакомился с интересным человеком -> Я много раз знакомился с интересными людьми.
Я потратил сто долларов. -> Я каждую неделю тратил сто долларов.
и т.д. 
Но есть такая тонкость: иногда при явном указании на многократность, мы всё же можем использовать совершенный вид:
Семь раз подумай, и один раз отрежь.
Я три раза обошёл вокруг здания. 
А дело тут вот в чём: выбирая подобную конструкцию, когда интервал между отдельными событиями небольшой (субъективно!), мы как бы "пакуем" ряд повторяющихся действий в одно целое ("обёрточное") действие, и именно это "обёрточное" действие и выражается совершенным видом.
Если же мы выражаем однотипные повторяющиеся действия как отдельные акции, без "упаковки", то здесь уже может быть только несовершенный вид:
Я обходил вокруг этого здания три раза (в течение всей моей жизни, например).
Я семь раз думал, прежде чем решился на этот шаг. 
Но собственно, так всегда в языке. Так, например, английские артикли (a/the) тоже нельзя формализовать для русских в одной простой схеме. Объяснение из разряда "неизвестный ранее / уже упомянутый" годится только для простейших случаев, в реальной жизни в очень многих случаях оно не позволяет вот так "на вскидку" определить, какой здесь нужен артикль. Этому вопросу посвящены обширные статьи, чтобы хоть как-то суммировать все разнообразные факты для бедного студента - носителя безартиклевого языка.

----------


## Lena

> Уже помогаю, насколько могу.

 Неужели у вас есть что-нибудь радикально новое и эффективное для объяснения видов глагола?

----------


## Medved

> Неужели у вас есть что-нибудь радикально новое и эффективное для объяснения видов глагола?

 Смеётесь?

----------


## Seraph

- Когда мы примемся _ _ _?   
-- Мы принялись уже!

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada нет: Они уже шли в кино, когда случилась гроза.

 Тогда, чтобы сделать вид глагола совершенным, мы добавим "у" или "по".  Получится?   _Они уже ушли/пошли в кино, когда случилась гроза._  Получилось? 
(Ух и понаписали!)

----------


## Medved

Lampada да, теперь получилось  ::

----------


## Lena

> Не всё так просто с аспектом. Есть много других нюансов..

 Да... Озадачили.  ::   

> Как говорят классические учебники, совершенный вид ВСЕГДА выражает завершённое однократное действие, несовершенный - все остальные.

 Такое определение означает, что классические учебники вводят студентов в заблуждение, потому что глаголы, акцентирующие только начало действия и не указывающие на его завершение (полететь, взлететь), также являются совершенными.  Недавно господин Crocodile вспоминал слова профессора Преображенского “В топку ее, немедленно.” Это не про такие учебники сказано?

----------


## Lena

> 2. Далее, есть различие с точки зрения ожидания слушателя.
> Если вы говорите своему собеседнику "Я позвонил шефу", это предполагает то, что собеседник ожидает, что вы должны были позвонить. Если ожиданий со стороны собеседника нет, и сама информация нова с точки зрения его контекста, говорящий скажет: "Я звонил шефу".

 Я представляю себе сцену. Муж приходит домой, жена спрашивает.
 - Как день прошел?
 - Отвратительно.
 - Что случилось?
 - С самого утра разбирались с поставщиками. Комплектующие должны были прийти еще позавчера, а их до сих пор нет. Я отправил им факс, они ответили, что... Тогда я вызвал Сидорова. Он сказал, что заявку послал вовремя. После этого я позвонил шефу и рассказал, в чем дело. Сейчас он сам разруливает эту проблему. 
Допустим, это разовая ситуация. Разве можно предположить, что слушатель (жена) могла ожидать, что муж позвонит директору? Я думаю, что нет. Может быть, вы случайно поменяли местами эти две ситуации (ожидания и неожидания слушателя) и имели ввиду обратное?

----------


## it-ogo

> Да... Озадачили.  
> Такое определение означает, что классические учебники вводят студентов в заблуждение, потому что глаголы, акцентирующие только начало действия и не указывающие на его завершение (полететь, взлететь), также являются совершенными.  Недавно господин Crocodile вспоминал слова профессора Преображенского “В топку ее, немедленно.” Это не про такие учебники сказано?

 А разве нельзя рассматривать инициацию некоторого действия, как самостоятельное действие, могущее быть завершенным в момент начала собственно первого? По-моему, например, наличие несовершенного глагола "взлетать", парного совершенному "взлететь", однозначно указывает на существование в системе понятий такого действия, как взлетание. Любое начало может иметь свой собственный конец. 
Русские аспекты - совершенно нелогичное, запутанное и бессистемное явление, но понимание этого приходит только после неоднократных попыток проинтерпретировать конкретные примеры для иностранцев. Точнее, проинтерпретировать-то как раз можно, проблема - выдать надежный рецепт, когда что употреблять, который бы не разлетелся вдребезги при соприкосновении с практикой.

----------


## Lena

> А разве нельзя рассматривать инициацию некоторого действия, как самостоятельное действие, могущее быть завершенным в момент начала собственно первого? По-моему, например, наличие несовершенного глагола "взлетать", парного совершенному "взлететь", однозначно указывает на существование в системе понятий такого действия, как взлетание. Любое начало может иметь свой собственный конец.

 Звучит логично, и мне тоже такое приходило в голову. Но потом я задала себе следующих три вопроса. 
Когда самолет начинает взлетать? - В момент отрыва от земли. 
Когда самолет заканчивает взлетать? - В момент отрыва от земли. 
Сколько времени длится такое действие? - Нисколько. 
Дальше я побоялась думать, опасаясь, что так недолго и в Павловку попасть (психушка в Киеве, для тех, кто не знает)  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Звучит логично, и мне тоже такое приходило в голову. Но потом я задала себе следующих три вопроса. 
> Когда самолет начинает взлетать? - В момент отрыва от земли. 
> Когда самолет заканчивает взлетать? - В момент отрыва от земли. 
> Сколько времени длится такое действие? - Нисколько. 
> Дальше я побоялась думать, опасаясь, что так недолго и в Павловку попасть (психушка в Киеве, для тех, кто не знает)

 Согласна, это уже можно в разряд ребусов отнести.  Я думаю, что что-нибудь попроще будет лучше для начинающих.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Я представляю себе сцену. Муж приходит домой, жена спрашивает.
> - Как день прошел?
> - Отвратительно.
> - Что случилось?
> - С самого утра разбирались с поставщиками. Комплектующие должны были прийти еще позавчера, а их до сих пор нет. Я отправил им факс, они ответили, что... Тогда я вызвал Сидорова. Он сказал, что заявку послал вовремя. После этого я позвонил шефу и рассказал, в чем дело. Сейчас он сам разруливает эту проблему.

 Всё верно. Тут другой принцип срабатывает: цепочка последовательных действий при рассказе о прошлом. Поэтому тут уместен перфектив.   

> Допустим, это разовая ситуация. Разве можно предположить, что слушатель (жена) могла ожидать, что муж позвонит директору? Я думаю, что нет.

 Согласен, нельзя так предполагать.    

> Может быть, вы случайно поменяли местами эти две ситуации (ожидания и неожидания слушателя) и имели ввиду обратное?

 Думаю, что не перепутал. Просто есть комплекс разных принципов, взаимодействующих друг с другом. Здесь сильнее оказался именно принцип последовательности.
Я вовсе не настаиваю на том, что принцип "ожидаемости" (или определённости действия) работает всегда на 100%. Нужно учитывать его в купе с остальными. 
Лучше я поищу тред, где этот принцип собственно и упоминался. Как найду - поставлю ссылку.

----------


## Lena

> Согласна, это уже можно в разряд ребусов отнести.  Я думаю, что что-нибудь попроще будет лучше для начинающих.

 Интересно, а дадут Нобелевскую премию тому, кто сможет сформулировать закон русской перфектности, который бы звучал не сложнее закона Ома?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Звучит логично, и мне тоже такое приходило в голову. Но потом я задала себе следующих три вопроса. 
> Когда самолет начинает взлетать? - В момент отрыва от земли. 
> Когда самолет заканчивает взлетать? - В момент отрыва от земли. 
> Сколько времени длится такое действие? - Нисколько. 
> Дальше я побоялась думать, опасаясь, что так недолго и в Павловку попасть (психушка в Киеве, для тех, кто не знает)

 Да всё нормально. Легко развить мысль: 
Начало действия - Процесс - Конец действия. Первый и последний из этих этапов мыслятся также как и отдельные действия со своим началом и концом.
Получаем:
Начало начала - продолжение начала - конец начала - собственно процесс - начало конца - продолжение конца - конец конца. 
Теперь со "взлетанием": 
Если бы длительность "взлетания" была ноль, то этот глагол нельзя бы было упоребить в презенте. Однако ж, мы говорим: Самолёт взлетает. То есть это некий процесс. Думайте сами, что это значит. По-моему, сюда входит и время разгона, и начало набора высоты. 
Я приведу проще пример.
Вот классические три этапа по вашей схеме: загореться - гореть - догореть.
Первый глагол (начинательный) сам имеет и несовершенный, и совершенный варианты: загореться и загораться.
Пламя загоралось (начало начала или продолжение начала) - пламя загорелось (конец начала).
Глагол "догореть" также имеет оба вида: догореть и догорать.
Пламя догорало (продолжение конца) - пламя догорело (конец конца). 
Все мыслимые в Р.Я. "этапы" выражаются так (обратите внимание, что где-то их можно выразить только аналитической конструкцией): 
Пламя начинало загораться (редко). Пламя начало загораться (редко). Пламя загоралось. Пламя загорелось. Пламя горело. Пламя начинало догорать. Пламя начало догорать. Пламя догорало. Пламя догорело. 
Только первые два звучат слишком натянуто и в реальности вряд ли встречаются. Все остальные вполне возможны. 
Просто "начинательную" форму имеет далеко не каждый русский глагол. А "завершительную" - почти все. С "завершительной" поэтому проще проиллюстрировать.
Мы же то и дело говорим:
- Когда я уже дописывал работу, у меня раздался звонок.
То есть я был в стадии "процесса завершения", но точку полного завершения ещё не прошёл. Другое дело, если мы скажем:
- Он мне позвонил, когда я уже дописал работу.
Теперь "конец конца" наступил, и вся работа осталась в прошлом.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Интересно, а дадут Нобелевскую премию тому, кто сможет сформулировать закон русской перфектности, который бы звучал не сложнее закона Ома?

 Эх, не завещал Нобель премии по лингвистике. Тщетны наши старания ::  
А вот и простой закон: Что сделать? - перфектив. Что делать? - имперфектив.
Just kidding.

----------


## Lena

> Всё верно. Тут другой принцип срабатывает: цепочка последовательных действий при рассказе о прошлом. Поэтому тут уместен перфектив.
> Согласен, нельзя так предполагать. 
> Думаю, что не перепутал. Просто есть комплекс разных принципов, взаимодействующих друг с другом. Здесь сильнее оказался именно принцип последовательности.
> Я вовсе не настаиваю на том, что принцип "ожидаемости" (или определённости действия) работает всегда на 100%. Нужно учитывать его в купе с остальными.

 Три раза подряд признать некорректность в своих рассуждениях? Это сильно. Это круто. Я бы, пожалуй, так не смогла. Вы знаете, я стала вас уважать раза в два больше, чем до этого поста. Give me high five.  ::

----------


## Lena

> Теперь со "взлетанием":
> Если бы длительность "взлетания" была ноль, то этот глагол нельзя бы было упоребить в презенте. Однако ж, мы говорим: Самолёт взлетает. То есть это некий процесс. Думайте сами, что это значит. По-моему, сюда входит и время разгона, и начало набора высоты.

 Ладно, про самолет я поняла. А можно про воробья? Или про муху? Как там у них во временем разгона? А если муха высоту не набирала, а полетела в сторону?  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Три раза подряд признать некорректность в своих рассуждениях? Это сильно. Это круто. Я бы, пожалуй, так не смогла. Вы знаете, я стала вас уважать раза в два больше, чем до этого поста. Give me high five.

 На самом деле, я пытался показать, что противоречия нет. Суть в том, что нельзя полагаться на одно только правило. Оно не одно. В чём же тогда некорректность?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Ладно, про самолет я поняла. А можно про воробья? Или про муху? Как там у них во временем разгона? А если муха высоту не набирала, а полетела в сторону?

 Увы, язык - не физическая формула. Всё зависит от интерпретации говорящего. Можно сказать, что "сейчас воробей взлетает"? Можно. А что под этим понимается физически? Мне кажется, мнения могут расходиться.
Что такое "окно"? Есть предметы, которые со 100% уверенностью мы назовём "окнами". Есть также и те, которые никто в здравом уме "окнами" не назовёт. А есть куча переходных состояний...
Нарисованное на глухой стене окно - окно? Дыра в стене от снаряда - окно? Эти вопросы не могут иметь однозначного ответа. Язык - не физика и не математика.

----------


## Lena

> На самом деле, я пытался показать, что противоречия нет. Суть в том, что нельзя полагаться на одно только правило. Оно не одно. В чём же тогда некорректность?

 Ну, "согласен, так нельзя предполагать, перепутал". Да не в этом дело, бог с ним. В моих глазах ваш ответ остается достоиным уважения, что бы вы не говорили.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Ну, "согласен, так нельзя предполагать, перепутал". Да не в этом дело, бог с ним. В моих глазах ваш ответ остается достоиным уважения, что бы вы не говорили.

 Спасибо  ::  Только там было "не перепутал", справедливости ради. 
А вот насчёт закономерностей советую ещё у English speakers поспрашивать. Из тех, кто хорошо владеет русским. Они много такого расскажут, о чём мы не догадывались. Неплохо кругозор расширяет взгляд со стороны. Про "ожидаемость" действия как раз от них узнал.

----------


## Lena

> Спасибо  Только там было "не перепутал", справедливости ради.

 Да, действительно. Это я погорячилась. Мне теперь что, извиниться за то, что я вас так зауважала? ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Русские аспекты - совершенно нелогичное, запутанное и бессистемное явление, но понимание этого приходит только после неоднократных попыток проинтерпретировать конкретные примеры для иностранцев. Точнее, проинтерпретировать-то как раз можно, проблема - выдать надежный рецепт, когда что употреблять, который бы не разлетелся вдребезги при соприкосновении с практикой.

 Насчёт бессистемности. Я не совсем с этим согласен. Не потому, что я знаю этот "волшебный" рецепт. Я не знаю такового. Но вот моё рассуждение: 
Ударение в русском языке действительно в целом бессистемно. Это легко подтверждается тем фактом, что почти все русские сами нередко делают ошибки в ударениях. И тем, что всеми, кому не лень, неустанно ведутся споры на тему, где какое ударение правильное. Даже людьми с низким уровнем образования. 
А вот с аспектом не так. Не обращали внимание? Ни один взрослый носитель не делает ошибок в выборе аспекта. А ошибки в речи иностранца мгновенно улавливаются носителями и режут слух. Значит, наше подсознание "знает" именно некоторую систему, а не беспорядочный набор фактов.

----------


## Lena

> Увы, язык - не физическая формула. Всё зависит от интерпретации говорящего. Можно сказать, что "сейчас воробей взлетает"? Можно. А что под этим понимается физически? Мне кажется, мнения могут расходиться.
> Что такое "окно"? Есть предметы, которые со 100% уверенностью мы назовём "окнами". Есть также и те, которые никто в здравом уме "окнами" не назовёт. А есть куча переходных состояний...
> Нарисованное на глухой стене окно - окно? Дыра в стене от снаряда - окно? Эти вопросы не могут иметь однозначного ответа. Язык - не физика и не математика.

 Ну, про снаряд - это явная натяжка. Хотя я понимаю, для чего вы утрируете.
Вообще-то дискуссия разгорелась из-за учебников.   

> Как говорят классические учебники, совершенный вид ВСЕГДА выражает завершённое однократное действие, несовершенный - все остальные.

 Ну, хорошо. Допустим, что очень короткое действие,  выраженное одним глаголом (запеть), и являющееся началом другого действия (петь), само по себе может иметь три стадии. Т.е. в коротком действии запевания есть начало, процесс и окончание. Для меня запевание - это открыть рот и набрать воздух. Первая же пропетая нота будет говорить о том, что запевание уже закончилось, и началось пение. Тогда что же тогда начало запевания? Мне кажется, человеческий мозг не может это рационально себе представить (ведь все-таки действие нужно представлять для того, чтобы о нем говорить). Во всяком случае мой отказывается. И как иностранцу объяснить, что это масипусенькое по длительности действие (начало запевания) в некотором примере уже закончилось и является завершенным, и начался сам процесс запевания, для того, чтобы применить к нему вышеприведенное определение из учебника?

----------


## it-ogo

> Увы, язык - не физическая формула. Всё зависит от интерпретации говорящего. Можно сказать, что "сейчас воробей взлетает"? Можно. А что под этим понимается физически? Мне кажется, мнения могут расходиться.

 Ну, физика в данном случае - плохой пример. Там тоже интерпретации формул берутся из контекста. Чистая математика - еще куда ни шло.   

> Насчёт бессистемности. Я не совсем с этим согласен...

 Именно-именно. Исходя из этих соображений истина есть, она не может не есть. И она is out there. И именно поэтому тщетность попыток формулировки так удручает. 
Если классическое "не сложнее закона Оhма" определение "совершенность=завершеннос  ть действия" принять как данность, тогда проблема переформулируется следующим образом: в каких именно случаях носители русского языка рассматривают действие как завершенное? Ответ: в тех, когда употребляют совершенный вид. Сепульки-с.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Где начало того конца, которым оканчивается начало?
целое - петь.
начало - запеть.
конец начала - дозапеть.
начало конца начала - задозапеть. 
н-да... Похоже, вложенность AKA рекурсия правил в синтаксисе не предусмотрена.  
N->Rть
S->заRть
N->заRвать 
только так.

----------


## Lena

> Ни один взрослый носитель не делает ошибок в выборе аспекта. А ошибки в речи иностранца мгновенно улавливаются носителями и режут слух. Значит, наше подсознание "знает" именно некоторую систему, а не беспорядочный набор фактов.

 Если наше подсознание - это единственный, кто знает эту систему, то становится как-то грустно. Мы же sapiens, как-никак.

----------


## Lena

> Где начало того конца, которым оканчивается начало?
> целое - петь.
> начало - запеть.
> конец начала - дозапеть.
> начало конца начала - задозапеть. 
> н-да... Похоже, вложенность AKA рекурсия правил в синтаксисе не предусмотрена.  
> N->Rть
> S->заRть
> N->заRвать 
> только так.

 Похоже, надо уходить с этой ветки, а то у меня самой будет рекурсия в мозгах. Кстати, это не очень больно? ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Мне кажется, есть некоторая путаница в вашем рассуждении. Попробую объяснить, в чём она.Мне кажется, есть некоторая путаница в вашем рассуждении. Попробую объяснить, в чём она.   

> Тогда что же тогда начало запевания?

 Запевание – есть начало пения. Начало запевания – в русском языке нет никакой особой формы для этого действия. Мы можем выразить его только аналитически: он начал запевать. В реальной речи (я уже об этом писал) такое вообще вряд ли когда встречается. Не нужно тут ничего объяснять иностранцу.    

> И как иностранцу объяснить, что это масипусенькое по длительности действие (начало запевания) в некотором примере уже закончилось и является завершенным, и начался сам процесс запевания, для того, чтобы применить к нему вышеприведенное определение из учебника?

 Не совсем так. Пусть вы считаете, что запевание, как начало пения, имеет длительность ноль. Тогда любое запевание мы должны рассматривать всегда как завершённое. Поэтому, "он запел" – это завершённое действие. Рассматривайте его как переход из состояния А (рот закрыт) в состояние Б (рот открыт). Переход состоялся? Он поёт, то есть переход состоялся. Значит, "он запел" – действие завершено.
Однако само запевание мы всё же умеем себе представлять как длительный процесс. Это выражается в том, что глагол "запеть" имеет и несовершенный вид: "запевать". Вот скажите, "он запевал" – допустимая конструкция с точки зрения русской грамматики? По мне – так это вполне нормальное словоупотребление.

----------


## Medved

> Вот скажите, "он запевал" – допустимая конструкция с точки зрения русской грамматики?

 Вполне. Но, если выражаться "in terms of English grammar", это вполне прокатит, будучи эквивалентом либо "used to", либо "would". 
He used to start singing......, типа того.
Реальные предложения придумать настолько же трудно, насколько и с русским "запевать". 
О, придумал: He used do start singing an obscene song whenever he saw a pretty girl pass by.

----------


## Lena

> Вполне. Но, если выражаться "in terms of English grammar", это вполне прокатит, будучи эквивалентом либо "used to", либо "would".

 Нет, мы сейчас рассматриваем запевание не как привычное, а как однократное действие. Как, например, в этом примере.
Солдаты шли строем. Командир приказал Сидорову запевать. Сидоров расправил плечи, набрал в грудь воздуха, но когда он начал запевать, он неожиданно споткнулся и упал. Как-то так.

----------


## Lena

> Пусть вы считаете, что запевание, как начало пения, имеет длительность ноль.

 Мне нравится ваш творческий подход. Напоминает физику. "Принебрежем силой трения веревки о блок." 
А если мы будем говорить о фламинго, который действительно взлетая, разбегается и делает несколько взмахов крыльями? Какая минимальная длительность взлетания позволит нам считать ее равной нулю? 
Если принебрегать длительностью любого запевания, взлетания, срывания с места, засвистения, заговаривания, и считать их завершенными процессами, то тогда незачем эти процессы, в свою очередь, разлагать на составляющие, как предложил господин it-ogo. И мы опять возвращаемся к нашем баранам, т.е. принимаем за истину мой первый пост и исправляем учебник. Что и требовалось доказать. Останется масса темных мест, но по крайней мере у меня не будет в мозгах... как там ее?... а! рекурсии.

----------


## Paul G.

"Запевать" все-таки действие продолжительное. Даже в этом примере про запевающего солдата Сидорова видно, что процесс а) длительный, б) состоит из более мелких действий и в) представляет собой процесс.
Разница между perfective/imperfective лежит не в абсолютных временных величинах, а в относительных. Это трудно понять не носителям русского, ведь даже русскоязычные часто упускают этот момент.

----------


## Lena

> "Запевать" все-таки действие продолжительное. Даже в этом примере про запевающего солдата Сидорова видно, что процесс а) длительный, б) состоит из более мелких действий и в) представляет собой процесс.
> Разница между perfective/imperfective лежит не в абсолютных временных величинах, а в относительных. Это трудно понять не носителям русского, ведь даже русскоязычные часто упускают этот момент.

 Ну, если солдат Сидоров не умеет запевать, то может это для него и его слушателей длительный процесс. А если будет запевать кто половчее? 
К тому же никто из нас точно не уверен, что же такое запевать: просто открыть рот или уже издать первый звук. Потому что если ты уже издал звук, ты уже поешь. ::

----------


## Lena

Да, ребята, ничего мы не выяснили, только копья поломали. Зато повеселились. Я так точно.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Разница между perfective/imperfective лежит не в абсолютных временных величинах, а в относительных. Это трудно понять не носителям русского, ведь даже русскоязычные часто упускают этот момент.

 Кстати, эта относительность и в английской грамматике присутствует.
Возьмём Past Simple и Present Perfect.
Если указанный период времени ещё не прошёл, то действие относится к настоящему и выражается Present Perfect, независимо от того, какой длины этот период:
It has happened today. It has happened this week. It has happened this month. It has happened this year. It has happened this century.
Если же обозначенное время целиком относится к периоду в прошлом, то употребляется только Past, независимо от того, как давно это было:
It happened 100 years ago. It happened a year ago. It happened a month ago. It happened last week. It happened yesterday. It happened 1 minute ago. It happened 1 second ago.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Где начало того конца, которым оканчивается начало?
> целое - петь.
> начало - запеть.
> конец начала - дозапеть.
> начало конца начала - задозапеть. 
> н-да... Похоже, вложенность AKA рекурсия правил в синтаксисе не предусмотрена.  
> N->Rть
> S->заRть
> N->заRвать 
> только так.

 Когда я только разобрался с системой времён в английском (в школе учился), то первое, что я подумал, это то, что эту логику можно развить дальше. 
I write. - I am writing. - I have been writing. - I am having been writing. - I have been having been writing ...
I write. - I have written. - I am having written. - I have been having written.- I am having been having written ...
и даже:
He writes a book. - актив; A book is written by him. - пассив. - He is been written by a book. - пассив пассива (= актив). - A book is been been written by him. - пассив пассива пассива (= пассив) ...

----------


## Lena

> Возьмём Past Simple и Present Perfect.
> Если указанный период времени ещё не прошёл, то действие относится к настоящему и выражается Present Perfect, независимо от того, какой длины этот период:
> It has happened today. It has happened this week. It has happened this month. It has happened this year. It has happened this century.
> Если же обозначенное время целиком относится к периоду в прошлом, то употребляется только Past, независимо от того, как давно это было:
> It happened 100 years ago. It happened a year ago. It happened a month ago. It happened last week. It happened yesterday. It happened 1 minute ago. It happened 1 second ago.

 Боб, это же глубочайшее заблуждение школьных учителей, насчет периода.
Это теория не объясняет ничего.  
Представьте ситуацию. Ребенок пришел из школы, и мать его спрашивает: 
- Откуда у тебя синяк под глазом?
- Да вот подрался сегодня с Васькой.
- Как это произошло?
- Ну, я сидел за партой, играл в игру на мобилке, подошел Васька и говорит, дай я поиграю.
- Я сказал, что сам хочу играть. Он попытался вырвать у меня телефон. Я спрятал его в портфель. Тогда он размахнулся и ударил меня. 
Вы считаете, что этот диалог будет в Present Perfect происходить? Спросите любого иностранца. Да вы, наверное, и сами чувствуете, что только в Past Simple и Continuous.
Здесь, работает совершенно другая идея, и слава богу, она может быть вразумительно объяснена словами.

----------


## Medved

Елена, в речи Боба нет противоречия, период "сегодня" ещё не прошёл, поэтому человек скажет именно это и только это предложение в PP, а дальше расшифровывать уже будет, естесственно, в Past Simple/Cont.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Представьте ситуацию. Ребенок пришел из школы, и мать его спрашивает: 
> - Откуда у тебя синяк под глазом?
> - Да вот подрался сегодня с Васькой.
> - Как это произошло?
> - Ну, я сидел за партой, играл в игру на мобилке, подошел Васька и говорит, дай я поиграю.
> - Я сказал, что сам хочу играть. Он попытался вырвать у меня телефон. Я спрятал его в портфель. Тогда он размахнулся и ударил меня. 
> Вы считаете, что этот диалог будет в Present Perfect происходить? Спросите любого иностранца. Да вы, наверное, и сами чувствуете, что только в Past Simple и Continuous.

 Спорить не стану, так как я не носитель английского.
Но согласно грамматике, которую я изучал, если в предложение есть слово today, то только Present Perfect, что-то типа: I've fought with Vaska today.
В последующем вопросе уже так будет: "How did it happen?". 
Но вместо today он мог бы сказать что-то иное, например: 
I fought with Vaska this morning (если утро уже прошло). Но: I've fought with Vaska this morning (если всё ещё утро). 
Я могу предположить, что в разговорной речи это правило не всегда соблюдается. К тому же, в AmE отношение к Perfect менее строгое, чем в BrE. 
Давайте спросим мнения тех, кто это точно знает. 
PS Подозреваю, что в данном конкретном случае I've fought и I fought в речи едва ли различимы. А вспомогательное have уж точно не будет произнесено в полной форме. Поэтому, на слух здесь мы бы не разобрались.

----------


## Crocodile

> Русские аспекты - совершенно нелогичное, запутанное и бессистемное явление [...]

 Мне кажется, это было совершенно неизбежно. Если само явление (законченное действие) объективно существует в нашем мозгу, то мы обязаны выразить его в языке. Дальше - вопрос как. Или с помощью вспомогательного глагола, или с помощью порядка слов, или изменением самого слова.  
Если мы изменяем слова, тогда неизбежно начинают накладываться диалекты, которые неизбежно начинают смешиваться. Как только мы попытаемся вычленить один стандартный язык, мы или получим стройный, но "абстрактный" язык, на котором никто не говорит, или нелогичный, запутанный и бессистемный живой язык. Возмём, к примеру, тот же английский. Как только англичане вздумали слегка отклониться от темы в сторону, казалось бы совершенно безобидного изменения слов (past and past participle) они тоже получили путаницу (= irregular verbs), которая никак кроме тупого запоминания не разрешается.  
Неутешительный вывод: для того, чтобы грамотно говорить и писать по-русски, где изменяется всё и вся, нужно запоминать весь язык целиком.  ::

----------


## Lena

> Елена, в речи Боба нет противоречия, период "сегодня" ещё не прошёл, поэтому человек скажет именно это и только это предложение в PP, а дальше расшифровывать уже будет, естесственно, в Past Simple/Cont.

 Супер! Мне очень нравится, что вы уверенно, употребляя слово "естественно", утверждаете, что он будет расшифровывать в неперфекте. Почему? Ведь сегодня еще не прошло!
Кстати, ради эксперимента, кому это не сложно, набросайте этот диалог вместе с "сын пришел из школы" на английском для того, чтобы предложить его носителям. Времена можно не указывать, как в упражнениях только инфинитив в скобочках. Я так понимаю, вы fluent и для вас это пустяк.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Неутешительный вывод: для того, чтобы грамотно говорить и писать по-русски, где изменяется всё и вся, нужно запоминать весь язык целиком.

 Я думаю, последнее правило относится к ЛЮБОМУ языку. Пусть там даже словоизменение регулярное. Но неизбежно будет куча индивидуальных нюансов с упортеблением слов в разных значениях, с их сочетаемостью, стилистическими окрасками, устойчивыми сочетаниями, идиоматическими выражениями. Так что не бывает простого и универсального правила преобразования из языка А в язык Б.

----------


## Lena

> согласно грамматике, которую я изучал, если в предложение есть слово today, то только Present Perfect, что-то типа: I've fought with Vaska today.
> В последующем вопросе уже так будет: "How did it happen?".

 Вот, в том-то и дело, что "согласно грамматике, которую я изучал". Мы, носители языка, не можем разобраться во многих вопросах. Англоязычные точно так же. Кто писал эту грамматику? Кто ее преподавал?
Гляньте на пример из литературы.
“Have you seen Mr. Whitford this morning?” – “He passed me”
Утро еще не кончилось, согласно школьной грамматике. Это якобы видно из первого предложения. Почему же ему отвечают в неперфекте?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Супер! Мне очень нравится, что вы уверенно, употребляя слово "естественно", утверждаете, что он будет расшифровывать в неперфекте. Почему? Ведь сегодня еще не прошло?

 Всё правильно. Почитайте English Grammar  :: 
Если действие сначала обозначено как Present Perfect, то при развёртывании информации в последующем к нему обращаются как к Past Simple. Хрестоматийный пример:
- I cannot open the door, I have lost my key.
- Where did you lose it?
- I think I dropped it somewhere in the street.
За аутентичность не ручаюсь, но примерно так будет.

----------


## Lena

> Всё правильно. Почитайте English Grammar 
> Если действие сначала обозначено как Present Perfect, то при развёртывании информации в последующем к нему обращаются как к Past Simple. Хрестоматийный пример:
> - I cannot open the door, I have lost my key.
> - Where did you lose it?
> - I think I dropped it somewhere in the street.
> За аутентичность не ручаюсь, но примерно так будет.

 А почему? Сегодня еще не закончилось  ::

----------


## Medved

> Представьте ситуацию. Ребенок пришел из школы, и мать его спрашивает: 
> - Откуда у тебя синяк под глазом?
> - Да вот подрался сегодня с Васькой.
> - Как это произошло?
> - Ну, я сидел за партой, играл в игру на мобилке, подошел Васька и говорит, дай я поиграю.
> - Я сказал, что сам хочу играть. Он попытался вырвать у меня телефон. Я  спрятал его в портфель. Тогда он размахнулся и ударил меня.

 Imagine the following scenario:
Your son comes home from school with a black  eye and his mum asks him: 
- How did you get that black eye?
- I've been in a fight with Vaska.
- Why?
- Well I was just sitting at my desk playing a game on my cell phone when Vaska came over and told me to give him a turn. When I told him I wanted to play the game he tried to grab it off me so I hid it in my bag. Then he punched me! 
(после коррекции нейтив-спикером) 
Уж простите что не оправдал ваших ожиданий, мне слово "сегодня" в такой роли (промежуточного ничего не значащего словца, типа заполнителя) кажется присущим только русскому языку. Ну не звучит там today и всё. ИМХО

----------


## Lena

> Imagine the following scenario:
> Your son comes home from school with a black  eye and his mum asks him: 
> - How did you get that black eye?
> - I've been in a fight with Vaska.
> - Why?
> - Well I was just sitting at my desk playing a game on my cell phone when Vaska came over and told me to give him a turn. When I told him I wanted to play the game he tried to grab it off me so I hid it in my bag. Then he punched me! 
> (после коррекции нейтив-спикером) 
> Уж простите что не оправдал ваших ожиданий, мне слово "сегодня" в такой роли (промежуточного ничего не значащего словца, типа заполнителя) кажется присущим только русскому языку. Ну не звучит там today и всё. ИМХО

 Я сейчас тоже в процессе "допроса свидетелей". Чуть позже поделюсь их показаниями.

----------


## Lena

Итак, свидетели допрошены. Два native speakers предложили следующие версии. 
A boy came home from school. His mother asked him.
- What a bruise you’ve got under your eye! What *happened*?
- I *fought* with Peter today.
- How did it happen?
- Well, I sat at my desk and played a game on my cellphone. Pete came up to me and asked for it to play. I refused and said that I want to play by myself. Then he tried to pull the phone out of my hands. I hid it in my bag it into my bag. Then he hit me in the face.  
A boy came home from school. His mother asked him:
- What a bruise you’ve got under your eye. What *happened*?
- I *fought* with Peter today.
- How did it happen?
- Well, I sat at my desk and played a game on my cellphone. Pete came up to me and asked for it to play. I refused and said that I want to play it myself. Then he tried to pull the phone out of my hands. I hid it into my bag. Then, he hit me in the face.  
Ни одного предложения в перфекте. А сегодня еще не закончилось.
Что будем делать с правилом?

----------


## Medved

> Что будем делать с правилом?

 С каким правилом? Сформулируйте его чтобы можно было говорить более предметно. В общем случае можно об одном и том же событии говорить как в перфекте, так и в неперфекте, вы это прекрасно знаете. Для этого просто нужен подходящий контекст. Так, например, событие "to have a flat tire" в прошлом можно выразить как перфектом (I have had a flat tire), так и обычным Simple Past (I had a flat tire). Оба предложения грамматически корректны, но они в отрыве от контекста, как говорится, don't make much sense. Они нормально впишутся в следующие контексты: 
- Daniel, my car doesn't steer properly, what could've happened?
- Check the tires, Monica, you might have gotten a flat tire.
*checking*
- Yes, you were right, the left front one is as flat as a pancake, what am I going to do now?
- Monica *have you ever had a flat* *tire*? You are going to replace the wheel yourself or call the roadside assistance. 
On the next day: 
- Hi Johanna, you wouldn't believe, yesterday on my way home *I had a flat tire* and called the roadside assistance. I waited for them for nearly three hours and when they finally arrived and fixed it I was totally frozen and I didn't feel like I wanted to go to the party. The battery in my cell died and I couldn't call you. So I'm terribly sorry for I couldn't make it there. Hope you guys had a lot of fun. 
(Native speakers of English, please correct me if you see something unnatural in my text) 
Так что сформулируйте правило, чтобы мы говорили более предметно.

----------


## Lena

> Кстати, эта относительность и в английской грамматике присутствует.
> Возьмём Past Simple и Present Perfect.
> Если указанный период времени ещё не прошёл, то действие относится к настоящему и выражается Present Perfect, независимо от того, какой длины этот период:
> It has happened today. It has happened this week. It has happened this month. It has happened this year. It has happened this century.
> Если же обозначенное время целиком относится к периоду в прошлом, то употребляется только Past, независимо от того, как давно это было:
> It happened 100 years ago. It happened a year ago. It happened a month ago. It happened last week. It happened yesterday. It happened 1 minute ago. It happened 1 second ago.

 Вот это правило.

----------


## Lena

> В общем случае можно об одном и том же событии говорить как в перфекте, так и в неперфекте, вы это прекрасно знаете. Для этого просто нужен подходящий контекст. Так, например, событие "to have a flat tire" в прошлом можно выразить как перфектом (I have had a flat tire), так и обычным Simple Past (I had a flat tire). Оба предложения грамматически корректны, но они в отрыве от контекста, как говорится, don't make much sense. Они нормально впишутся в следующие контексты: 
> - Daniel, my car doesn't steer properly, what could've happened?
> - Check the tires, Monica, you might have gotten a flat tire.
> *checking*
> - Yes, you were right, the left front one is as flat as a pancake, what am I going to do now?
> - Monica *have you ever had a flat* *tire*? You are going to replace the wheel yourself or call the roadside assistance. 
> On the next day: 
> - Hi Johanna, you wouldn't believe, yesterday on my way home *I had a flat tire* and called the roadside assistance. I waited for them for nearly three hours and when they finally arrived and fixed it I was totally frozen and I didn't feel like I wanted to go to the party. The battery in my cell died and I couldn't call you. So I'm terribly sorry for I couldn't make it there. Hope you guys had a lot of fun.

 Да, примеры замечательные. Но как тогда быть с тем моим примером?
Have you seen Mr. Whitford this morning? - He passed me. (It's from George Meredith, I haven't read personally, though).

----------


## Medved

Helen, you might want to look at this for a general description of how the Present Perfect tense works. The idea behind the tense is that something happened at an unspecified time before now. So the issues like "I haven't seen Mr. Whitford" (for the whole life of me) or "I have seen this movie once or twice" represent the classical usage of the tense. However, as it's already mentioned in the description on the link, you may want to specify the period of time, during which something has happened. You may use such expressions as "in the last year", "in the past few weeks", "this week", et cetera. All those expressions of time do include today in them. Like in Russian "в этом году", or "последние несколько дней" and so on. But if the period of time ended before today, as in "last year", "yesterday", "three years ago", you may not use the Present Perfect tense. But we have also mentioned that today is included into the acceptable period of time. That said, you may as well use it to limit the period of time you are looking in for an event. But I don't think it's normal in colloquial speech to refer to things happened today using the Present Perfect tense. On the other hand, I wouldn't call it ungrammatical either (I hope native English speakers don't mind my saying that). But it conveys a somewhat different sense than just uttering that something happened today. You might want to take a look at this short discussion, I hope it can elaborate. 
Sincerelly yours, Eugene  ::

----------


## Lena

> Sincerelly yours, Eugene

 10 баллов!

----------


## Medved

Ну что поделать, прямо на язык просилось  :: 
Не привык я к такому витиеватому слогу, но захотелось попрактиковаться.
В самом деле, no offence meant.

----------


## Lena

> Helen, you might want to look at this for a general description of how the Present Perfect tense works.

 Let's imagine the situation. Let's call it "Eugene's holiday".  You've been off to a faraway island for a month's holiday. There is no TV, newspapers, internet, radio there and you know nothing about the latest events in the world. On the second day of your stay Michael Jackson dies (may he forgive me for the example. It was not me who brought up this story). Then, after a month, you come back and I'm meeting you at the airport. The first phrase I say to you is, "Can you imagine? Michael Jackson has died!"  
Can you claim that my use of the tense would be not correct? That an American would never say that?

----------


## Medved

No Helen, I definitely wouldn't say that. Why are you asking? Have I said that sentences like yours weren't correct? I don't think so.
It's just on the contrary, I'm pretty sure this kind of phrase agrees perfectly with the principle given, like "something happened at an unspecified time before now".

----------


## kgcole

> Let's imagine the situation. You've been off to a faraway island for a month's holiday. There is no TV, newspapers, internet, radio there and you know nothing about the latest events in the world. On the second day of your stay Michael Jackson dies (may he forgive us for that. It was not me who brought up this story). Then, after a month, you come back and I'm meeting you at the airport. The first phrase I say to you is, "Can you imagine? Michael Jackson has died!" Can you claim that my use of the tense would be not correct? That an American would never say that?

 I might interject, though, that what someone would more likely say would be, "Can you imagine? Michael Jackson died!". To say "Michael Jackson has died" implies a fairly recent event, say, within a day perhaps.

----------


## Lena

> I might interject, though, that what someone would more likely say would be, "Can you imagine? Michael Jackson died!". To say "Michael Jackson has died" implies a fairly recent event, say, within a day perhaps.

 Thank you, Kevin. Though I didn’t expect to hear this version of yours, your opinion is valuable to me. I’m trying to either prove or cast away a theory I came across in a text-book. Ok, let’s imagine a bit different situation. Let it be called "Our holiday".   Eugene and me have spent a month’s holiday on that island. (Eugene, don't panic, I only said “let’s imagine”). ::  Jackson died on the second day of our stay there. Then we arrive at the airport, take a bus and come home. I take the mail out the mail-box. We sit down at the table and I look through the newspapers as we eat. Then I exclaim, “Can you imagine? Michael Jackson has died!”  
Would you say that last sentense about Jackson? Is Present Perfect appropriate here? Mind the date of his death. 
I would also appreciate the versions of all native English speakers who might read this post of mine and the previous one, that of the 5th of November, 02:57 PM, in the blue colour. 
I would like to point out that you may not bother commenting your versions, just say what you would say. Nevertheless I would love to hear your comments or explanations if you have any.

----------


## Tovarisch

Hi Helenej, your English is great. There are only a few words and letters which I would change to help the paragraph become slightly more natural: Eugene and I have spent a month’s holiday on that island. (Eugene, don't panic, I only said “let’s imagine”). Jackson died on the second day of our stay there. Later we arrived at the airport, caught a bus and went home. I took the mail out of the mail-box. We sat down at the table and I looked through the newspapers as we ate. Then I exclaimed, “Can you imagine? Michael Jackson has died!”  Hope this helps  ::

----------


## Lena

> Hi Helenej, your English is great. There are only a few words and letters which I would change to help the paragraph become slightly more natural: Eugene and I have spent a month’s holiday on that island. (Eugene, don't panic, I only said “let’s imagine”). Jackson died on the second day of our stay there. Later we arrived at the airport, caught a bus and went home. I took the mail out of the mail-box. We sat down at the table and I looked through the newspapers as we ate. Then I exclaimed, “Can you imagine? Michael Jackson has died!”  Hope this helps

 "Eugene and I"... I had always thought that "...and me" sounds cooler. 
And all the story in the past tense. Ok.
"Later" instead of my "then". How could I forget such a useful word?
"Caught a bus" instead of "took a bus". Agreed, it sounds more lively.
"Went home" instead of "come home". Uh-oh. Can you see me blushing for this boo-boo? 
Thank you, Tovarisch.  
So, do you mean that "Michael Jackson has died!” is ok for you? 
Inspite of the fact that it occured a month before my saying that?
Actually it was the point of my request.

----------


## Tovarisch

> "Eugene and I"... I had always thought that "...and me" sounds cooler. 
> And all the story in the past tense. Ok.
> "Later" instead of my "then". How could I forget such a useful word?
> "Caught a bus" instead of "took a bus". Agreed, it sounds more lively.
> "Went home" instead of "come home". Uh-oh. Can you see me blushing for this boo-boo? 
> Thank you, Tovarisch.  
> So, do you mean that "Michael Jackson has died!” is ok for you? 
> Inspite of the fact that it occured a month before my saying that?
> Actually it was the point of my request.

 Yeah, a lot of people, especially younger people (including myself in the past) have used "and me" as it sounds fairly correct, but our grammar teachers were always correcting us to use "and I" instead, as it's essentially the proper phrase, but it probably sounds strange to a non-native speaker, but either phrase should essentially do the job, the point is still the exact same :P
As for the"Went home" and "come home", it's no big problem, you could even change one letter and say 'Came home" and it still make sense.
As for your last quote, it's perfectly fine, since you learnt about Michael Jackson's death when you returned from the holiday, although he actually died while you were on the holiday, one month is still considered fairly recent. Your English really is great overall, honestly if I didn't know that you weren't a native speaker I would never have even realized  ::

----------


## Lena

> Yeah, a lot of people, especially younger people (including myself in the past) have used "and me" as it sounds fairly correct, but our grammar teachers were always correcting us to use "and I" instead, as it's essentially the proper phrase, but it probably sounds strange to a non-native speaker, but either phrase should essentially do the job, the point is still the exact same

 We, Russians, always say "и я" and never "и меня" when it is the subject. So it doesn't sound strange for us at all. 
On the contrary, quite natural. Though it's a very interesting remark of yours.  

> As for the"Went home" and "come home", it's no big problem, you could even change one letter and say 'Came home" and it still make sense.

 There is a big difference between come and go. It's about directions. I shouldn't have confused them.  

> As for your last quote, it's perfectly fine, since you learnt about Michael Jackson's death when you returned from the holiday, although he actually died while you were on the holiday. Your English really is great overall, honestly if I didn't know that you weren't a native speaker I would never have even realized

 Great! I'm working my way around that theory. It works. 
And one thing more. What would you say about the situation described in my previous post which is a little above the first one? 
It is of the 5th of November, 02:57 PM, in the blue colour.

----------


## Valda

Correction in reds, personal flavor in green 
Eugene and I have spent a month-long holiday on the island. Jackson died on the second day of our stay there. Then we arrived to the airport, took a bus and came back home. I got  the mail out from the mailbox. We sat down at the table and I was looking through the newspaper during lunch/breakfast/dinner. Then I exclaimed, "Can you imagine? Michael jackson died." (I dunno why, it never sounded natural to me to add "has" before died.)

----------


## Lena

> Correction in reds, personal flavor in green 
> Eugene and I have spent a month-long holiday on the island. Jackson died on the second day of our stay there. Then we arrived to the airport, took a bus and came back home. I got  the mail out from the mailbox. We sat down at the table and I was looking through the newspaper during lunch/breakfast/dinner. Then I exclaimed, "Can you imagine? Michael jackson died." (I dunno why, it never sounded natural to me to add "has" before died.)

 And if it were "Can you imagine? Michael jackson married"? Could it be "has married"?

----------


## Valda

For "married" most natural way is "got married". If it's "has married" you'd normally say to who... as in "Michael Jackson has married his mom", for instance.

----------


## Lena

> For "married" most natural way is "got married". If it's "has married" you'd normally say to who... as in "Michael Jackson has married his mom", for instance.

 Lol. Ok, let's say he bought a new house. Can it be "Michael Jackson has bought a new house"?

----------


## Valda

Yes  ::  You can, the "has" just adds a time component. We're looking at the difference between past participle form (I forgot the name of the tense..maybe past perfect) and simple past. In simple past  ("he bought a house") time is irrelevant. He bought a house, completed action. With the past participle form  ("He has bought a house") it indicates a time component... so you can leave the specific time unsaid, or add "he has bought a house recently/finally"... it can also be indicative of the duration of the time of the buy "he has bought the house after plenty of haggling over the price"...  
But, to be more accurate, Michael Jackson didn't "buy the house", he "bought the farm" :P

----------


## kgcole

> Eugene and me have spent a month’s holiday on that island. (Eugene, don't panic, I only said “let’s imagine”). Jackson died on the second day of our stay there. Then we arrive at the airport, take a bus and come home. I take the mail out the mail-box. We sit down at the table and I look through the newspapers as we eat. Then I exclaim, “Can you imagine? Michael Jackson has died!”

 Well, it's not really incorrect to say that, but what I'd say is that it's not realistic. If it were on the news, and he had just died a few hours ago, they would come on and say, "Entertainer Michael Jackson has died." But if two native speakers were sitting over coffee and reading the newspaper, they would say, "Wow, Michael Jackson died!" It would be quick, and to the point. So, generally we don't always talk as we would write. It's not incorrect the first way, but not very realistic in conversation...

----------


## Valda

> Well, it's not really incorrect to say that, but what I'd say is that it's not realistic. If it were on the news, and he had just died a few hours ago, they would come on and say, "Entertainer Michael Jackson has died." But if two native speakers were sitting over coffee and reading the newspaper, they would say, "Wow, Michael Jackson died!" It would be quick, and to the point. So, generally we don't always talk as we would write. It's not incorrect the first way, but not very realistic in conversation...

 Yes...that's a good explanation.

----------


## Valda

I just wanted to note I wrote "past perfect" instead of "SIMPLE PAST"...sorry to whoever got confused. Call it a "typo"...  Edited it  ::

----------


## kgcole

I'm amazed more and more at how much nuance in meaning most any language has, depending on how one is brought up. I guess we do it and don't even think about it. It's really interesting to consider, though, don't you think?

----------


## Lena

Thank you, guys. I have a lot to think about.

----------


## Valda

не вникайте сильно, Helen... грамматика иногда просто странно.

----------


## Lena

I cannot. Otherwise I feel myself helpless and uncertain.

----------


## kgcole

> I cannot. Otherwise I feel myself helpless and uncertain.

 Oh, you'll get it sooner or later Helene...lol....you're well on your way already  ::

----------


## Lena

I'd prefer sooner. Thanks for encouraging, anyway.

----------

